# Uprating help again !



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

I have weighed my mooveo c7 tiat 2.2 today i am very close to max weight.

i would like to uprate if possible.

has anyone got experience of this on an x250 base please

Roger


----------



## GasWorks (May 11, 2011)

From what ive heard, SVtech are the people to speak to regarding uprating your weight limit.

they may be able to give you a couple of hundred KG via a paper exercise, or maybe advise you to add air suspension, uprated springs etc


----------

